# At what point will you be ready?



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Assuming you are preparing for some sort of catastrophic event from a major 6 mo. electrical outage to a global economic collapse, how long from today's date will it take you to be reasonably prepared to semi-comfortably survive at your current rate of prepping? (I'll post my own answer after hearing a few of yours.)


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Right now, anyone else is slacking


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Right now. Do I have everything I want? Of course not. I'd like a few more rounds, another food source, another water source... but I have everything I need.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Never. You can think you're prepared but you're not.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Mish said:


> Never. You can think you're prepared but you're not.


Well shit, if you want to get all existensialist about it...


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

We're in pretty good shape right now. There is always more to get and more to learn. But I think we would manage fine now.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

According to the LDS Manuel I'm good to go.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

No Inor, we still need more chocolate and bacon.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> No Inor, we still need more chocolate and bacon.


I have more than a lifetime supply of #1 cure which is what we need to make bacon. Now all we need is a meat source... Here kitty kitty kitty...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

MrsInor said:


> No Inor, we still need more chocolate and bacon.


:lol:


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> Right now. Do I have everything I want? Of course not. I'd like a few more rounds, another food source, another water source... but I have everything I need.


Everything I "want" of course not, everything I "need" yes I am.

The difference between want and need is The difference between Democrat and Republican


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> Everything I "want" of course not, everything I "need" yes I am.
> 
> The difference between want and need is The difference between Democrat and Republican


That answer was one hundred percent mine and not directed at yours in any way. 

I'd also like a short bed diesel running higher gears to compensate for taller tires, with a 1000 watts of sound to let the zombies know I like to rock. I don't have it, and I might survive without it, but I think I'd be better off with it.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I will never be more prepared than I am now. I am not getting any younger and there comes a point where no amount of goods will make up for old age. It would really suck to have to bug out in one of those Walmart scooters.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> I will never be more prepared than I am now. I am not getting any younger and there comes a point where no amount of goods will make up for old age. It would really suck to have to bug out in one of those Walmart scooters.


I found that time is relative walking behind a walmart scooter.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Ready enough, but watch out any man coming within 100 miles of my house cause there will be 4 women up here and darn I didn't stock up on any Midol... matter of fact I have never taken one in my life.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Been ready


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> I will never be more prepared than I am now. I am not getting any younger and there comes a point where no amount of goods will make up for old age. It would really suck to have to bug out in one of those Walmart scooters.


Mmmmmm.......... may have to look into mounting a Stoner LMG or something similar on one of those.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

tirednurse said:


> Ready enough, but watch out any man coming within 100 miles of my house cause there will be 4 women up here and darn I didn't stock up on any Midol... matter of fact I have never taken one in my life.


I'm starting to understand why guns are a lower priority. You put that information on a sign, I guarantee me and mine will steer clear.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Ready enough to live, but not ready enough to deal with all possibilities in comfort. I still don't own a piece of land myself and have it set up in self sufficiency. I live relative to the city too because of the work I do. The whole east coast has way too much population also that could ever be fed when the system at large crumbles. I plan to bug out at some point when it does and go to my bol's or go where I can. Not because I want to, but when I have to. 

At what point will I be ready? When I have that piece of land and it set up to hold out long term of my own, with people who can hold it out with me. Until than, I'm working on it.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Think I'm good to go, only one way to find out.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

tirednurse said:


> Ready enough, but watch out any man coming within 100 miles of my house cause there will be 4 women up here and darn I didn't stock up on any Midol... matter of fact I have never taken one in my life.


I just need one tired ole nurse and 3 other spunky gals and I'm good to go!


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I just need one tired ole nurse and 3 other spunky gals and I'm good to go!


Who you calling OLD slippy? Now them is fighting words!

actually 2 of us are nurses, 1 we have designated as the cook and 1 that can fix about anything or make something that will work better instead.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

tirednurse said:


> Who you calling OLD slippy? Now them is fighting words!


:lol: Slippy you done slipped in it now.


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

I guess I am ready enough. Ill get through relatively comfortably, but I have two babies... Ill be better off when they are older lol


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I will never be ready until it happens. I keep going over, in my mind, all the things that I can think might happen and try to find a way to deal with them. Oh, sure I am on my land and have the preps for the standard scenarios but mental prep is what I continue to work on.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

tirednurse said:


> Ready enough, but watch out any man coming within 100 miles of my house cause there will be 4 women up here and darn I didn't stock up on any Midol... matter of fact I have never taken one in my life.


That's the spirit! A can do attitude is everything.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

Am I ready as I would like to be..... No. Am I more prepared than 98% of the population..... Yes.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Who knows we may get a short couple day test. Some early winter storms have been just missing us. Not as common as it use to be but for a winter storm to knock out power and shut things down for a couple days is not unheard of. When you don't live in town you are last on the list to get power back or roads opened.
Funny to watch my 5 year grandson he was here Tornado warns flashing on screen, he grabs a flash light and heads for the shelter tells his Mom time to move down stairs. 
I am betting any real emergence we may face will be caused by nature before a political one hits. Natural disaster stuff will be pretty straight forward and easy enough to ride out. If a major storm shut us down there would be little chance any BG's would be coming around. maybe some travelers on the highway stranded, it would be no problem helping them out. That happen one News eve some years back I think it was 1978, we used a Ford 8600 farm tractor with chained duals to take people out of their cars and get them to the farm, because no one was injured it turned out to be kind of fun.
The other SHTF issues a whole different process.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Am I ready? Not really. Will I be ok? Most likely. The older I get though the harder it will be. Too damn old now to be a commando but I can defend myself. 

I would just as soon someone find a solution so I don't have to deal with it. But I figure we have as much chance of that as an alien space invasion. I am prepared though, my foil hat is handy.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

tirednurse said:


> Who you calling OLD slippy? Now them is fighting words!
> 
> actually 2 of us are nurses, 1 we have designated as the cook and 1 that can fix about anything or make something that will work better instead.


My bad. I thought I was still on the Mature Naughty Nurses website.


----------



## sarge1967 (Dec 2, 2013)

We would be good for 6 months. My goal is a year though. Long term not so good. Growing food and livestock are something I have yet to tackle.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Our pockets are not too deep, 3 mo, comfortably, more if we ration, as all should. Who knows how long it takes before things naturalize again.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

no question we could go three months on our property. My goal is unquestionable six months.

I am unsure of what stock I would feel satisfied with, I do not believe I would ever say, go.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Up until Doomsday Preppers I never thought of prepping in terms of months; we have always prepped under the idea that when the power goes out, there's the chance it may never come back on.

A question for those who have timelines, what do you plan to do when that time is up?


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Back in the 60's I think Pat Frank wrote one of the first SHTF novels - Alas Babalyon. He wasn't talking about 3 - 6 months. He was talking about years. Depending on the actual SHTF event, re establishing a Government in Being - particularly a legitimate one - will not come easily or be re established over any major part of the USofA quickly. Me, I'm about a couple of months - at least until the spring allows me to plant.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Pretty much ready now. Of course, you always want/ need more. I guess that's why prepping never stops. Garden is growing, livestock is established and healthy, supplies are stocked. I still want to build a shelter, and a rainwater collection system, and always need more ammo and supplies.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

My intent by measuring time is to consider the length of a winter in Michigan before more food would become available in our garden. That is where the six months comes from. I could easily extenuate the circumstance with a dead deer.


----------

